# GHRP for my dad???



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi all, just doing a bit of research. My dad has a long ongoing problem with his Neck (suppose it can be called an injury) and i want to know if you think ghrp will help him with this. He used to do alot of running, was in the army for full service etc and would love to get back into running (recreationally) but hish neck and ligaments in his legs give him problems and prevent him doing this.

Any idea if there is a protocol of ghrp he could follow to help with this.

I hope the thread doesnt come across as silly, if you dont ask you dont know.

He is around 50 years old (dont know exactly although i should!).

Thanks for any help in advance.


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Ive read a little about hrt type protocols and most seem to advocate a single pre bed dose of ghrp + ghrh to increase the bodies largest natural pulse to youthful levels.

However it may be worth moving the dosing up slightly to help with healing initially and then back off?

Either way, yes it could be highy beneficial for him


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I was hoping you was going to reply mate. OK so he is going to give it a try then and see how he goes on. I guess its just a case of coming up with a protocol now then. Would the ghrp-6 on its own not suffice and will he NEED to add in the ghrh??

Thanks mate, he will be over the moon if it helps!!!


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Ghrp will help but not as much as ghrh on it's own or nowhere near both combined

it's worth getting both as he'll be using so little that it will last a while anyway


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

StephenC said:


> Ghrp will help but not as much as ghrh on it's own or nowhere near both combined
> 
> it's worth getting both as he'll be using so little that it will last a while anyway


OK mate, will look at getting the both then and then just get him to do one jab pre bed per day??

I have no idea what sort of dose he should do....... He is very excited to try this as he has exhausted every other option (without going private as money does not permit).

The better sleep and help with connective tissue/ligaments etc will help him no end aswell.


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Has he used or contemplated use of test at hrt doses?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

StephenC said:


> Has he used or contemplated use of test at hrt doses?


Not discussed this with him but what benefits would this give for his injuries. He doesnt have any need for test as far as i know i.e libido, high eotrogen etc...........


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

Id say go for it mate a lot of the older guys (60+) who i know that train are doin some sort of gh and get benifits from it.


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

He may not feel as though he requires test, and I'm not advocating that he does but it could help increase protein synthesis, recovery ability, metabolism, not to mention general feeling of wellbeing etc

As for dosing of the peptides 50 or 100 mcg of each from what I've read could be sufficient, however I have no personal experience and haven't advised anyone either so it would be a suck it and see kinda thing

as per my post to replicator I'd be keen to monitor the results if he doesn't mind?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Excellent, thanks very much for you help dude. I am going to get him to try 150mcg of ghrp-6 on its own for a while to see how this goes (reason being it would take me this long to get the ghrh so might aswell try the g6 on its own for a while)

I will of course document the results no problem.

I will get him to look into trt as i hadnt even thought of this.


----------



## Hardc0re (Apr 21, 2009)

Will be interested to know how your dad comes along with using ghrp6 mate.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Get GHRP2 instead unless he wants the munchies mate. It should certainly help with ligaments, but not sure about the neck problems so much - maybe see someone about that depending on the nature.

I've thought about suggesting it to my folks but they would probably be against it because of the pinning aspect.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

ba baracuss said:


> Get GHRP2 instead unless he wants the munchies mate. It should certainly help with ligaments, but not sure about the neck problems so much - maybe see someone about that depending on the nature.
> 
> I've thought about suggesting it to my folks but they would probably be against it because of the pinning aspect.


Yeah he is going on the 2 now as i have had an order come in 

I will certainly document the results. Thanks for everyones help.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Well he has had 3 jabs now, 1 each evening of 150mcg ghrp-6. He has said he hasnt noticed much difference in hunger at all but he does do it straight before going to sleep. He has said he has noticed sleep is better but finds it more difficult getting up in the morning??

Not sure on neck problems as too soon to tell but will continue to update.

If this doesnt work, will look into trt doses of test.......


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i would do trt too mate if he wants to


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Kezz said:


> i would do trt too mate if he wants to


Looking into it, dont think he would be happy with the IM jabs though lol.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

can't go wrong with trt dude bang on it


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

sizar said:


> can't go wrong with trt dude bang on it


Its a possibility but unsure whether he has a test deficiency anyway. Would you suggest he go to the doctors and get bloods done??

What dose would it be, about 250mg per week??


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

250 every 2 weekks test e, thats what i do


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Kezz said:


> 250 every 2 weekks test e, thats what i do


Cool, so one jab every 2 weeks then, 250mg test? I think he would be fine doing that actually. I can do his jabs but with this being only half a ml, could potentially do it sub-q anyway.......


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

go to docs and he has trouble getting it up .. they should send him to endo


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

kieren1234 said:


> Cool, so one jab every 2 weeks then, 250mg test? I think he would be fine doing that actually. I can do his jabs but with this being only half a ml, could potentially do it sub-q anyway.......


 250 is 1 amp mate, i find it great too and been doing it for the last 2 years


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

sizar said:


> go to docs and he has trouble getting it up .. they should send him to endo


Will do mate, he doesnt but will get him to say he does.



Kezz said:


> 250 is 1 amp mate, i find it great too and been doing it for the last 2 years


Yeah or 0.5ml of my test 500 :thumb:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

bet that fukin hurts!!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Kezz said:


> bet that fukin hurts!!


Smooth as anything mate.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Quick update. My dad has been using this for a month or more now and has upped it to 150mcgs 1 x pre bed every day. He has nothing at all in terms of benefits, not noticed any hunger, no better sleep, and his neck is still very bad unfortunately.

Struggling where to go form here as he has exhausted every option at the doctors etc. He takes solpadol alot as it seems to help slightly but only when he has alot of them through the day (not dangerous ammounts).

Really want to help him but not sure where to go from here............

Add cjc, go with test like mentioned before (although not sure how this can help)......

Any help really would be appreciated.


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

Try synthetic gh mate can be expensive but i rate it over ghrp and cjc, i think some test will also help with the healing process.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

standardflexer said:


> Try synthetic gh mate can be expensive but i rate it over ghrp and cjc, i think some test will also help with the healing process.


Gh is far too pricey mate. I may get him on something like 250mg a week of test and see how he goes on. I know he wont like having the IM jab though but tough 

Would this then have to be a permanent thing as he is over 50 now?? would HCG be needed/ai etc??

Thanks alot.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

i had inflamed shoulder joint really painful some days .. for the past 14 weeks No pain at all no matter how heavy i go on training .. i think test def helped with healing ..


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

sizar said:


> i had inflamed shoulder joint really painful some days .. for the past 14 weeks No pain at all no matter how heavy i go on training .. i think test def helped with healing ..


Interesting....... Maybe i will give it a try with him and if it doesnt work out any better then he can just come off after 12 weeks with a pct.....?


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

What type of injury does he have? Gh works well for healing but not miracles mate, it takes time...


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

kieren1234 said:


> Interesting....... Maybe i will give it a try with him and if it doesnt work out any better then he can just come off after 12 weeks with a pct.....?


yeah mate nothing wrong with that . i doubt he would want to come off lol ..:laugh:

I went doc they sent me to specialist .. he was going to inject steriod injection into the joint .. i never let him .. SOME BIG ASS NEEDLE lol i walked out glad i didn't bother ..  hope it workout for him ..


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

he,you should look into gh mate imo,the results will be quicker and

far superior to ghrp,if cash is an issue buy gh,then use a gh

releaser for a while then bang more synth gh in,lowering

the long term cost.

But i would not put a price on ya dads long term health.

Ive used gh for 2 months,im doing stuff i could not attempt

4 months ago because of pain etc,im running around like

a 20 year old now playing footy with me son,i could not

do this before even on gear,my lower back probs are disappearing, allowing me to do more building work again.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

StephenC said:


> What type of injury does he have? Gh works well for healing but not miracles mate, it takes time...


Not entirely sure mate, he has always siffered with a really bad neck, perhaps from being in the army etc..... He getting old lol. So would you not expect to notice any difference at all in a month or so, no hunger sides, no better sleep, and certainly not helping his neck. Maybe should just keep him on it a few more months??



sizar said:


> yeah mate nothing wrong with that . i doubt he would want to come off lol ..:laugh:
> 
> I went doc they sent me to specialist .. he was going to inject steriod injection into the joint .. i never let him .. SOME BIG ASS NEEDLE lol i walked out glad i didn't bother ..  hope it workout for him ..


Ha ha, bet your glad you walked out too, i would have done the same!!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

mal said:


> he,you should look into gh mate imo,the results will be quicker and
> 
> far superior to ghrp,if cash is an issue buy gh,then use a gh
> 
> ...


Cheers for that mate, did you try ghrp yourself?? Does ghrp not do pretty much the same thing as gh.....


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

never used mate ask steven.but ive been using high doses

and its working thats all i can say mate,il use ghrp as i dont want

stay on gh perm because of obvious costs so 6 month of

each a for a year im thinking, then see how long the results

last.I also get neck probs but not recently,so far so good.


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Get real with the ghrp & grf dosing, hrt dose of test and sort his diet out... IMO


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

StephenC said:


> Get real with the ghrp & grf dosing, hrt dose of test and sort his diet out... IMO


How do you mean get real with the dosing mate??

HRT dose test is what im currently thinking.


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Minimum of 100mcg each 3x ed if not 4, back off to low dosing once the healing feels to be complete for maintenance, what you seem to be describing is 40-50 years of "abuse", it will NOT heal in a month.

I would also look at maybe low dose deca alongside the test (no im not spouting the good for joints bs) I am merely thinking of lubrication with water retention in the short term, 1ml pc nandrotest pw should do it.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

StephenC said:



> Minimum of 100mcg each 3x ed if not 4, back off to low dosing once the healing feels to be complete for maintenance, what you seem to be describing is 40-50 years of "abuse", it will NOT heal in a month.
> 
> I would also look at maybe low dose deca alongside the test (no im not spouting the good for joints bs) I am merely thinking of lubrication with water retention in the short term, 1ml pc nandrotest pw should do it.


Brilliant thanks very much for this. He has only been doing 150mcg of ghrp 1x per day pre bad so maybe should up this to 3 times a day at 100mcg and add in 100mcg cjc/md-grf aswell and give it a few months before going down the test route.

Thanks so much for the help Stephen, by dad will be over the moon if he can get any help with his neck.


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

I'd get the aas in now and sort his diet too personally


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Cheers mate, so 250mg per week of test do the trick for now then. With my 500mg/ml of test, could half a ml be done sub-q instead of IM as i dont think he is keen on the idea of IM???

Thanks Stephen, you are a legend mate!!


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

kieren1234 said:


> Cheers mate, so 250mg per week of test do the trick for now then. With my 500mg/ml of test, could half a ml be done sub-q instead of IM as i dont think he is keen on the idea of IM???
> 
> Thanks Stephen, you are a legend mate!!


sub q shots of aas tend to be done very low volume, a ml of oil would take a while to dissipate sub q, not sure if that would cause discomfort:confused1:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

StephenC said:


> sub q shots of aas tend to be done very low volume, a ml of oil would take a while to dissipate sub q, not sure if that would cause discomfort:confused1:


Its only half a ml of oil though so not much at all mate, maybe give it a try and switch to IM if any discomfort.


----------

